# Touchpad 4G unlock



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

for those who are interested in getting their 4G touchpad unlocked (At&t carrier lock), message me, i can do it for $30. guaranteed.


----------



## toeknee805 (Jul 6, 2012)

whats up , i have a touchpad 4g and am willinf to unlcok it . but one
thing , once unlocked what carrior can i use to take advatage of the 4g 3g network ? also was wondering , is there a way to use the mobile network with android icecrean sandwitch ? thanks


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

toeknee805 said:


> whats up , i have a touchpad 4g and am willinf to unlcok it . but one
> thing , once unlocked what carrior can i use to take advatage of the 4g 3g network ? also was wondering , is there a way to use the mobile network with android icecrean sandwitch ? thanks


You will need to run one of the builds dev jcsullins made specifically for 4G touchpads.http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/Touchpad4G


----------



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

^^ Absolutely right. The current build is based off 7/7 nightly with the mic, charger, new adreno, new wifi.... it doesnt have the headphone fix yet, which is going to be included in the next build according to jcsullins, you can enjoy 4g (err 3.5g) + GPS on your 4G touchpad

@toeknee805: PM me if for details, I just need the IMEI and i can send you the unlock code to unlock it when you insert a non-at&t sim card.


----------



## toeknee805 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awsome ..... thanks guys will try the fix . will try the fix . now i wont have to go back and forth . again thanks


----------



## toeknee805 (Jul 6, 2012)

one last qustion . will i have to do a clean install or is this an update ? and if i have to do a clean install will i have to reimstall the netflix and patch


----------



## toeknee805 (Jul 6, 2012)

last last question i went ahead and did a clean install . i have bars shoing and it does see att network ,but it wont use the network . any hepl will be apresiated . thanks


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

ceejayr said:


> ^^ Absolutely right. The current build is based off 7/7 nightly with the mic, charger, new adreno, new wifi.... it doesnt have the headphone fix yet, which is going to be included in the next build according to jcsullins, you can enjoy 4g (err 3.5g) + GPS on your 4G touchpad
> 
> @toeknee805: PM me if for details, I just need the IMEI and i can send you the unlock code to unlock it when you insert a non-at&t sim card.


this may be a stupid question, but do you have to be on at&t's network? if its a non at&t sim card, where do you get it from?


----------



## NewbyJE (Jan 19, 2012)

toeknee805 and redbelly:

You probably need to hand enter the APN for AT&T ("broadband").

There is a forum topic for CM9 on the TouchPad 4G at WebOS Nation: http://forums.webosn...ml#post3334901.

There is more info on SIMs, etc. in the document I created with FAQs/Notes on the release: http://sdrv.ms/LhnY0m.

John


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

All the charity time that the devs have put into bringing ICS to the touchpad, and your charging to unlock the 4G TPs from AT&T. Sad...so very sad.


----------



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

@tullywork: Don't jump to conclusions just yet. The codes aren't mine, nor easy to come by, they aren't given for free either. I could charge a middleman fee but don't and won't. I could choose not to do this if that's how you feel about it and considering it now. I don't get anything out of this (I paid the same to get mine unlocked). My intention was to help folks with locked 4G touchpads, and to increase the size of the very tiny 4G touchpad community and use the dev's hardwork with gratitude. I'm basically standing in for someone who "shouldn't" be doing this. 
[clue: high access, outsourced, callcenter]

and oh, some russian forum guy does the same for more money ($46), link is in webosnation.


----------



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

one guy just had his tp unlocked, another person will have it done tomorrow.


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

ceejayr said:


> for those who are interested in getting their 4G touchpad unlocked (At&t carrier lock), message me, i can do it for $30. guaranteed.


Hi i got my HP touchpad 4g unlocked from AT&T network at Onlinegsmunlock.com here they unlocked my touchpad using code.


----------



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

cool. ive unlocked 10 touchpads so far. hope you got the code for less than what i charge for it.=)

edit:
bah!! you probably own or work for those unlock sites... you have linked a couple different unlock sites on your posts, all of them seem to be registered the same.


----------

